# 2015/2016 f-150 v8



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking at the 2016 F-150 with the 5.0 V8 and I'm looking for some feed back from actual owners. I have a cummins diesel that I will be keeping so the F-150 wont be seeing any heavy towing. Just looking for some real world fuel mileage and any issues with the truck overall. Thanks


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

jmack said:


> I'm looking at the 2016 F-150 with the 5.0 V8 and I'm looking for some feed back from actual owners. I have a cummins diesel that I will be keeping so the F-150 wont be seeing any heavy towing. Just looking for some real world fuel mileage and any issues with the truck overall. Thanks


I know you didn't ask about the Ecoboost but I have a 2016 f-150 Screw Fx4 Platinum with the 3.5 Ecoboost I bought back towards the end of April, I don't have any complaints other than a couple minor ones. I haven't had any issues with my truck and I have towed and hauled with it quite a bit since it got it. I'm at around 4,700 miles. I had a 2013 before this one. PM me if you want any more info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Please pm me the minor complaints you've had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a 2014 F150 shortbed 4X4 with 5.0 V8 and 6-speed auto. No complaints at all, runs like a scalded cat, everything's good about it. Average about 16 mpg, the one trip we took to North Texas got us around 20 mpg, and that was doing the speed limit plus all the way.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Go on F150 forum there is lots of info on this topic over there.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I just purchased the 2016 Ford F150 V6 Ecoboost & love it-Have less than 2000 miles on it but very impressed so far-I have a horse trailer & an 18' hay trailer & it tows bought of them with no problem.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

If fuel economy is what you're interested in, the 2017s will have the new 10 speed tranny. That ought to help out some. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

jmack said:


> Please pm me the minor complaints you've had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

The one I'm looking at is a 2016 crew can 5.0 v8 FX4 with the 3:55 rear end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my opinion. Stay away from the 5.0. I have had one and also the 3.5 ecoboost. I hated the 5.0 and shift points so bad that I traded after 10 weeks of ownership. The 3.5 pulls better. Better mpg and shift point better. I was only pulling a 21ft Haynie cat and hated hooking up to it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

jmack said:


> The one I'm looking at is a 2016 crew can 5.0 v8 FX4 with the 3:55 rear end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor & test drive the V6 Ecoboost if you haven't yet-I had my mind made up on the V8 until I drove the V6-Just wanted to offer that before you do the deal.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

3.5 V6 Ecoboost....all I'm going to say.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

3.5 ecoboost with 3.55 gears for towing


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

If your towing heavy, get max tow package. Rated like 14500#

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^ Just FYI when purchasing a max tow package it does not always come with the towing oversize mirrors. The salesman will say otherwise but its not true.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

jmack said:


> I'm looking at the 2016 F-150 with the 5.0 V8 and I'm looking for some feed back from actual owners. I have a cummins diesel that I will be keeping so the F-150 wont be seeing any heavy towing. Just looking for some real world fuel mileage and any issues with the truck overall. Thanks


Since you asked about the 5.0...

I had one and it was a good truck. Averaged 15/16 city and saw 20+ on long trips. To me, the truck ran great, road very well and overall was a great truck. Since i read you are KEEPING the Cummins... I wont respond about the egoboost... The 5.0 is a great truck... It will run pretty dang good.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Since you asked about the 5.0...
> 
> I had one and it was a good truck. Averaged 15/16 city and saw 20+ on long trips. To me, the truck ran great, road very well and overall was a great truck. Since i read you are KEEPING the Cummins... I wont respond about the egoboost... The 5.0 is a great truck... It will run pretty dang good.


I am actually starting to consider the EcoBoost as well so by all means please respond about it as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Possibly considering trading the Cummins in..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm on my second ecoboost. Not because of any problems but because I like it so much. My son bought my first one and is enjoying it.

I have the heavy tow package, not max, with the 335 rear end

It will tow 7000 lbs through the hill country at 75 mph without breaking a sweat. No need to get the low speed.rear end. Just lock out 6th gear when towing a heavy load and you have about the same final drive ratio as the max tow package.

When not towing you enjoy good gas mileage. I have a heavy foot, keep it in Sport mode, and still am averaging 17.3 mpg in mixed highway/city driving.

BTW. Sport mode in that truck is a blast.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 2014, 5.0, crewcab. Only had one problem so far. Interminent starting. Problem was solved. Bad starter relay. I get about 15 mpg in town and 22 on trips. While towing 7000 lb camping trailer and got 11 mpg. But those have been short flatland tips. I also tow a 2500 lb boat/trailer and don't know that it is back there.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

So EcoBoost or 5.0?? Decisions decisions..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

jmack said:


> So EcoBoost or 5.0?? Decisions decisions..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy decision---Ecoboost & you won't look back.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Clicked over to 17.4 mpg driving home this afternoon. 2016 F150 Platinum 4x4 Screw 3.5 EB. I haven't reset the gas mileage since it bought it. I'm at 4800 miles.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Ecoboost in a 2015 expedition 4x4 tows great, no problems, plenty of power.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Are you looking for a daily driver and no towing?

I am not sure the price difference between the 6 and 8 cyl but look at the 6 if they are close.

I bought one in dec and like it. As far as pulling power, it is ok, but compared to your Ram it will be pretty wimpy.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Are you looking for a daily driver and no towing?
> 
> I am not sure the price difference between the 6 and 8 cyl but look at the 6 if they are close.
> 
> I bought one in dec and like it. As far as pulling power, it is ok, but compared to your Ram it will be pretty wimpy.


It will actually be my wife's truck, her daily driver and she is a stay at home mother of two that are in car seats. I want another vehicle that can tow so we can tow multiple trailers at the same time. I was looking at suburbans but I can get the F-150 for much less and they are very roomy and have rear AC in the model I'm wanting.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Then go eco boost 3.5. You won't be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> Then go eco boost 3.5. You won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I was watching ford truck test today on YouTube/ TFLtruck , the 5.0 f150 beat all the other ford engine options, in towing and reliably, and won the Ike challenge hands down!!
The turbo lagging was proven problem, I am old school and like the fact that millions and millions 5.0's are in trucks and mustangs, and I don't know about ego-boost except lots of stuff to wear out? And dealerships
Push headquarters marketing plans, I.E the ego- boost . To boost their profits


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the new body style f150 fx4 with 3.55 gears and 3.5 ecoboost... I also had a 2013 the old body style with 3.5 ecoboost.. Loved them both, and I've always been a GM guy. My opinion, get the 3.5 ecoboost if you want low end torque. The 5.0 is ok, but the 3.5 eco makes its max torque at 2,200 rpm which helps a lot, the engine doesn't have to turn high rpms to get the torque as the 5.0 will have to. The eco will make torque down low, similar to a diesel. As for fuel mileage, they are maybe over rated but what isn't for 4x4? Fuel mileage really depends on how you drive. They will get up and go so the more your putting foot down, more fuel you use. I was averaging around 19ish between city and highway before I put the 6" lift on it. Either way, get what you want but figured I'd give you my thoughts after owning 2 of the 3.5 ecoboosts. Also - I did put a custom tune on my truck after doing the lift kit.. And it will flat out run. Anyway, good luck with the decision.


----------

